# Mashup of 6 National Anthems



## GWoolard (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently used the national anthems of the US, Canada, the UK, Germany, France and Spain, combined them into one song, and made a video to go with it. I'd love to hear what you all think!

Here's the link: 





Thanks! 
Grant


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Very clever! Well done.


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

I would have laughed if Spain was silent throughout.

Otherwise yes, very clever and entertaining!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Impressive! :tiphat:


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I loved it! Did you sing it yourself?


----------



## GWoolard (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I did sing it all myself (although it took countless takes) and then I mouthed over the words for the video recording. 

@Jobe - are you referring to the fact that the Spanish National Anthem has no official lyrics?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Well done ...


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I showed this to my wife, and she can't stop watching it and giggling. Maybe I should learn to sing in a funny voice too 

Have you tried to sing your own version of Borat's Kazhakstan national anthem?

_Kazakhstan greatest country in the world.
All other countries are run by little girls.
Kazakhstan number one exporter of potassium.
Other countries have inferior potassium._


----------



## GWoolard (Sep 5, 2011)

The Kazakhstan National Anthem would have been a nice touch, and it would have given me an opportunity to use my fake moustache .


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

Came back and listened to the mashup, then had a look at some of your other videos.

I quite liked this one (brief history of classical music): 




Did you compose those pieces yourself in the style of those composers? Very well done! You are talented indeed!


----------

